# Eye and teeth painting?



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

What kind of paint should I used for eye balls and teeth. The acrylic craft paint doesn't seem to look realistic. It's not smooth enough. Any suggestions?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Most of the time a clear coat will give you what you're looking for.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Also epoxy will work.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

yeah, 5min expoxy works great for me. or try clar fingernail polish over the acrylic.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I usually just hit it with clear spray paint for most props. If people will get close enough to really look at it, definitely go with the epoxy, and let it dry upside down to get the corneal bulge (heven't tried this myself, but apparently Rick Baker used to do it).


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

5 min epoxy is a good solution. Just make sure your eyes are dry if you have handpainted them or it can pull off the acrylics.


















You can also use 5 min epoxy for drool, the longer you stir it the thicker it gets, it will get very viscous, When you apply it it wont drip all over. Works great on teeth and lips.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------

